# ADT 120watt with Temp control



## BigAnt (13/4/15)

http://www.indianvapers.com/forum/index.php?topic=273.0

*Specifications*
Adjustable wattage - 1 to 120 watts (increments of 1w)
Adjustable Temperature - 100 to 300 degree Centigrade
Resistance - 0.1 to 4.0 ohm
Input Voltage - 6.0 to 8.4v/30A
Output Voltage - 1v to 6v
Battery - 2x 18650

Set temperature and real time temperature display
Supports temperature alarm of ordinary thermal fuse
Protection from overheating and reverse battery polarity

(The above specifications are as per given by the PSmoke rep)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (13/4/15)

Nice ... But it still doesnt do coffee.... Sorry just a joke . I love to see new devices coming out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigAnt (13/4/15)

andro said:


> Nice ... But it still doesnt do coffee.... Sorry just a joke . I love to see new devices coming out


I know the screen is not for everyone. 
I was looking for a dual 18650 box that has temp control and will do close to 100watts. So far this is all I could find,


----------



## andro (13/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> I know the screen is not for everyone.
> I was looking for a dual 18650 box that has temp control and will do close to 100watts. So far this is all I could find,


Dont get me wrong i actually like the look of it .


----------



## huffnpuff (13/4/15)

BigAnt said:


> I was looking for a dual 18650 box that has temp control and will do close to 100watts. So far this is all I could find,


You should also look at the new Pioneer4You IPV4 100w. Ticks all the requirements you're looking for. Scheduled to be released within the next week or so.


----------



## Dirge (13/4/15)

@andro Yeah It's not a bad looking device. The more the merrier


----------

